# Check out these sweet terarium/cages



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I may just have to take a woodworking class next semester-> http://www.deerfernfarms.com/Cages.htm


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

nice cages


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats really cool, i might have to do smething similar when i get more herps.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

That place always did make nice cages. The only drawback for us snake keepers is that the heat lamps are INSIDE the cage. A definite NONO.


----------

